# my new baby chicks



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Here are the newbies


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Too cute. Can you tell us what breed they are?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I see yours and I realize how big mine have gotten. They grow up so fast! Sniff sniff.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Did you get them at a Feedstore or Hatchery....or were they hatched at home (incubator or Broody Hen) ???


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well i have 4 americanas and 2 production reds and 1 leghorn....and i got these 7 from the feed store and i have 10 eggs in the incubator....cant wait till these guys get bigger....now everyone says it has to be eight weeks to pit them outside....but....its probably 90 degrees where i live lol could they go out sooner


----------

